# Books on inerrancy & the canon



## Me Died Blue (Sep 7, 2004)

What are some of the best books people would recommend on one or both of those two subjects? I already own F. F. Bruce's [i:d405020c4d]The Canon of Scripture[/i:d405020c4d], but have yet to read it.


----------



## daveb (Sep 7, 2004)

You might want to check out [i:6124ebc571]A General Introduction To The Bible[/i:6124ebc571] by Norman Giesler and William Nix. Not sure if this is one of the "best" books, but I've certainly found it helpful.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 7, 2004)

For some quick overviews...

Greg Bahnsen

The Concept and Importance of Canonicity
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pt093.htm

Inductivism, Inerrancy, and Presuppositionalism
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pt034.htm

The Inerrancy of the Autographa
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pt042.htm


----------



## Learner (Sep 7, 2004)

" The Authority and Inspiration of the Scripture " by B. B. Warfield . It is a classic .


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 8, 2004)

Two books on different angles of the question:
[i:9a72344af0]Inspiration and Canonicity of the Scriptures[/i:9a72344af0] by R. Laird Harris. A Press, 1996. 347pp including notes and index. Harris taught at Covenant Theo. Sem. for years. He was still alive and kicking about five years ago in his nineties, I think.

[i:9a72344af0]Biblical Authority: A Critique of the Rogers/McKim Proposal[/i:9a72344af0] by John D. Woodbridge. Zondervan, 1982. Rogers/McKim sought essentially to resurrect the old canard that Warfield and Princeton basically "invented" a new doctrine of inspiration. This book is their epitaph.


----------



## DTK (Sep 8, 2004)

I suppose what aspect of the canon you're interested in examining. Along with the other books mentioned, I would recommend the following.

[i:0e0bdfa75e]The Canon of the New Testament: Its Origin, Development, and Significance[/i:0e0bdfa75e] by Bruce M. Metzger

[i:0e0bdfa75e]An Introduction to the Apocrpha[/i:0e0bdfa75e] by Bruce M. Metzger

[i:0e0bdfa75e]The Text and Canon of the New Testament[/i:0e0bdfa75e] by Alexander Souter

[i:0e0bdfa75e]The Canon and Text of the New Testament[/i:0e0bdfa75e] by Caspar Rene Gregory

[i:0e0bdfa75e]Holy Scripture, the Ground and Pillar of Our Faith[/i:0e0bdfa75e], Vol. 2 by William Webster http://www.christiantruth.com/books.html[/quote]


----------



## Scott (Sep 9, 2004)

This short book is essential reading on the canon for Reformed:

Herman Ridderbos, Redemptive History and the New Testament Scriptures
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/103-1850217-9231838?v=glance&s=books

He approaches the canon from a perspective consistent with presuppositionalism. Many other books by evangelicals will come at it from a Thomistic or rationalistic perspective. 

Scott


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 23, 2005)

I was just looking back over this list, and realized I had never said thanks. So thanks, guys!


----------



## ANT (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I was just looking back over this list, and realized I had never said thanks. So thanks, guys!



I know the tricks that go on in this board. 

Are you sure you are not just trying to up your post count?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 23, 2005)

JI Packer's _Fundamentalism and the Word of God_ was crucial for me as I was leaving liberalism. Warfield is good. Machen is good. Machen doesn't deal with inerrancy, per se, but with the theological framework of both liberalism and classical Christianity--essential reading. Norman Geisler's _Inerrancy_, ed. is good.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



...and of course you're totally free from that. 

On a serious note, what made me think of this topic again was an essay I'm writing on the subject of "Christian worldview," and I realized how central and foundational to that worldview Scripture and one's view of the nature of its authority are. I have Ridderbos' book, and will probably read it soon, since it is very short. Thanks for recommending it, Scott, and especially for noting that it was consistent with a presuppositional mindset, since that's why I initially chose to buy it. I'm off to re-read Bahnsen's articles at the moment...


----------



## Scott (Jan 24, 2005)

Chris: Let me know what you think of Ridderbos. Scott


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 24, 2005)

_Hermeneutics, Authority and Canon_, edited by D. A. Carson and J D. Woodbridge, is very good. Particularly edifying is David G. Dunbar's chapter on "The Biblical Canon."


----------

